
"FUCK THE CLOUD" - barredo
http://ascii.textfiles.com/archives/1717?repost=true
======
Meai
We get it, you don't like the cloud. And guess what, all your little reasons
are perfectly reasonable. But those are consumer reasons and nobody who
matters cares. The cloud destroys piracy. This is the sole reason it will be
the future of all software products. Deal with it.

------
molecule
fuck caps-lock platitudes.

